# Fun Anruf - Marcophono - Wirklich kostenlos



## finnex (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe heute einen Link von meinem Freund bekommen:

marcophono.net

Wisst ihr ob diese Homepage wirklich kostenlos ist oder irgendeinen Hacken hat
Weil die Homepage ist wirklich lustig 

Mfg finnex


----------



## BadBoy227 (24. Februar 2008)

ja ist wirklich kostenlos und super lustig, einzige blöde, dass Leitungen macnhmal lange belegt sind, aber nicht aufgeben irgendwann wird dann eine frei, aber das warten lohnt sich


----------



## finnex (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin da bei solchen sachen immer sehr Vorsichtig... 
Du hast es auch schon gemacht?
Ich habe es nur bei meinem Freund gesehen(war ein riesen spass^^)
Dann werde ich es wohl auch mal bei mir machen...
Danke für deine Antwort...
Mfg finnex


----------



## BadBoy227 (24. Februar 2008)

japp hab es schon öfters gemacht, es gibt auch irgendwo einen Link wo du dich schützen kannst, da wird dann deine Nummer gesperrt xD also kannst du nicht reingelegt werden, wobei es ja doch lustig ist da mitzuspielen^^


----------



## finnex (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
wen hast du schon so alles reingelegt? Wir haben uns bei einem Freund als Radiosender ausgegeben und haben einen Gruß ausrichten lassen^^ der war total verblüfft und hat es nicht kapiert^^. Ich finde des total lustig...

Mfg finnex


----------



## BadBoy227 (24. Februar 2008)

och mehrerLeute^^ meine Eltern, Freunde das beste ist eh wenn du jem. kennst und als ein Ex-Freund Grüßen läst, die meisten sind dann erstmal geschockt^^

lG


----------



## finnex (24. Februar 2008)

Hi,
lol... Es sollte aber mehr Möglichkeiten zur Antwort geben... und mehrere Themen wegen was man anruft. Und das lange warte ist auch ein wenig nervig^^.

Mfg finnex


----------



## BadBoy227 (24. Februar 2008)

nicht vergessen es ist kostenlos 
aber irgendwie ist das typisch Deutsch lol
man will unbedingt etwas kostenlos, dann bekommt man es und dann ist man nicht zufrieden mit dem was man bekommt  ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint


----------



## HSV 4-ever (17. Dezember 2009)

Also eigentlich gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung die bestezten Leitungen zu umgehen...
Man hält das Telefon einfach vor den Lautsprecher...
Es ist natürlich von Vorteil wenn man seine Rufnummer unterdrücken lässt...
LG


----------



## telmemore (17. Januar 2010)

LOOOL muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren das mit dem radio finde ich sehr gut


----------



## asiiiiiiiiabu (22. Mai 2010)

hab ne frage, ich hab das oft versucht hab es aber nur einmal geschaft und das net auf meinen pc sondern von mein bekannten der! der hatte mozilla ich hab normales internet . Hat das was damit zu tun das es nicht geht oder ist es was anderes.


----------



## sheel (22. Mai 2010)

:suspekt: Er hat Mozilla und du normales Internet?
...Aha.
Nur zur Aufklärung: Mit Mozilla ist ein Browser gemeint, wie zB auch der sogenannte Internet Explorer von Microsoft.
Das ist ein Programm am eigenen Computer zum anschauen von Webseiten; und hat nichts mit dem Internetanschluss zu tun.


----------

